# Empty viv to fill



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

So, my Royal Python will be moving into its new vivarium soon and that means I'll have a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium empty. It's part of a double viv, with an equal size one underneath that houses my corn snake. 

My question is, what do I put in it 🤔 I'd love to get a Bearded Dragon for hubby, but am now realising the viv maybe a bit small for one. Upgrading to a larger viv in the future is unlikely due to space, so prefer a snake or lizard that will be happy in the viv in adulthood. 

I've kept corns for over 25yrs, have has a Leo and now have my Royal. The viv currently has a CHE and uv lighting. I'm in no hurry to fill the viv, but would love to hear what people here would recommend (non venomous)?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Elly66 said:


> So, my Royal Python will be moving into its new vivarium soon and that means I'll have a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium empty. It's part of a double viv, with an equal size one underneath that houses my corn snake.
> 
> My question is, what do I put in it 🤔 I'd love to get a Bearded Dragon for hubby, but am now realising the viv maybe a bit small for one. Upgrading to a larger viv in the future is unlikely due to space, so prefer a snake or lizard that will be happy in the viv in adulthood.
> 
> I've kept corns for over 25yrs, have has a Leo and now have my Royal. The viv currently has a CHE and uv lighting. I'm in no hurry to fill the viv, but would love to hear what people here would recommend (non venomous)?


Any of the smaller milks or kings;
Spotted python;
rosy boa;
any of the smaller rat snakes;
any of the smaller garters.


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Would a rankin's dragon be OK for that size viv? They are smaller than a beardy...Alternatively, l had a hognose in 3 foot vivarium, and he happily used all of it.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

MrsTim said:


> Would a rankin's dragon be OK for that size viv? They are smaller than a beardy...Alternatively,* l had a hognose in 3 foot vivarium,* and he happily used all of it.


She said she wants something non venomous though.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

MrsTim said:


> Would a rankin's dragon be OK for that size viv? They are smaller than a beardy...Alternatively, l had a hognose in 3 foot vivarium, and he happily used all of it.


Have just looked at Rankins dragons and they look interesting. I'll have to do some research on them.
Hognose is out due to venom which, knowing my body, I'd react badly to.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil1978 has some rather nice kings for sale at the moment, both Cali and Brooks/Florida


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

No rush, just looking for ideas x


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Elly66 said:


> Have just looked at Rankins dragons and they look interesting. I'll have to do some research on them.
> Hognose is out due to venom which, knowing my body, I'd react badly to.


Ah, sorry, l missed the non venomous bit. 

Rankins are smaller and haven't got the "beard", and unfortunately tend to be more expensive than beardies, but otherwise the care is similar and they can be as tame as beardies. I did think about keeping them some time ago myself


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Rankins need to be kept in a 4ft. 

I would go with what wlkins said: 

Any of the smaller milks or kings;
Spotted python;
rosy boa;
any of the smaller rat snakes;
any of the smaller garters. 

Not much else to add.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Rankins need to be kept in a 4ft.
> 
> I would go with what wlkins said:
> 
> ...


Yes, been looking at Rankins and a bigger viv is recommended. As I said, I'm in no rush, just getting ideas.


----------

